# Thank you!



## BBGreen (Oct 10, 2021)

Please tell me what is wrong with my horse I got off as soon as we saw this (back left leg) 




__





- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

What did your vet say?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Your horse is lame! Very uncomfortable...
*You need the vet.*
I didn't watch till the end but it is visible at a walk the horse is off.

You don't guess and you don't wait very long before making the call for help...

While waiting for the vet, if he was my horse he also would not be out in t/o with others nor where he can get himself crazy running...
A controlled on a lead shank of grazing,_ fine..._
Otherwise, confined since you don't know what or where his issue is coming from and sometimes out does further damage than help.
Be present when the vet comes and prepared to ride in case it is needed...
You just never know what is involved and what it may take to find the root cause of the problem.
🐴...


----------



## BBGreen (Oct 10, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Your horse is lame! Very uncomfortable...
> *You need the vet.*
> I didn't watch till the end but it is visible at a walk the horse is off.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBGreen (Oct 10, 2021)

Horselovinguy thank you


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Get that horse to a Vet. Legs do not twist.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed


----------

